

Review my startup - codingstaff

Please check www.quoteroller.com - new saas that helps to create and send proposals.<p>Just released and really need your feedback. UI, Usability, how useful is it. Much Aloha!
======
michaeldhopkins
I tried it and I think this needs a lot more work. Overall, this does not feel
like it "just works." I realize you are still adding new features, though. You
also need to have an English native write your default text. A few nitpicks
follow...

-Welcome page is confusing. What am I supposed to do? I just glazed over the explanatory image with the callouts -- it has all the information on the dashboard plus more in the callouts, and everything is the same size.

-The profile page needs to be reworked. Everything is in the wrong order.

-I don't like being forced to add e-mail addresses for the company I am quoting. Are you going to send them an e-mail? It's not clear.

-When I saved the new company and came back, the Project Name field had been cleared.

-The review section is actually a very important section to fill out and should be renamed. At the least, if you want it to be treated as a review, you need to preview the whole proposal on one page instead of showing one section at a time.

-Your default text in the overview should fill in the names of my company and the company I'm quoting.

-Generate PDF has some character issues. The emdashes in your default text come out as â€“.

-Generate PDF is confusing…if I check the box and then hit send, is it going to generate a PDF and also e-mail it?

-I see the e-mail body has some form fields. Give us a way to preview those. If I make a mistake the e-mail is going to say ::client name:, etc., but I won't know until it's too late. Also, what is the e-mail from: field going to look like? Update: just sent and received my test, and it comes from "Quote Roller Team." You have to change that.

~~~
codingstaff
Michael, I really appreciate your feedback. You pointed out issues that surely
should be addressed. Actually we got half of your items in our bug tracking
list. Again, thank you so much for your feedback. It is great and straight to
the point. Would you mind to elaborate on profile page? Thanks

~~~
michaeldhopkins
The fields in the profile page (name, address, city etc) are all out of order.
Check out profile pages in some popular apps to see how this should flow. Glad
to help.

------
apowell
I love this concept, and I can see my business using it. We have three team
members, so I'm surprised you consider us an Enterprise. I'd be more
comfortable if you called us a "Business" or an "Agency". And should a true
enterprise be capped at five users and pay just $69 per month? If I were to
sign up, I'd get an Advanced plan and deal with just having two users.

As a business owner, this product solves two needs: 1) saves lots of time and
2) ensures that salespeople can assemble good looking proposals.

Do you have example proposals on the website? I want to see what this
generates without creating a free account and doing a bunch of work myself.

~~~
codingstaff
Apowell, Awesome thought, thank you soo much. We tried to minimize quantity of
team members and other items in plans so that we have capacity to add them up
after application release. Right now all plans are free and there is no
limitation on features. I've already added a task to create one more banner
that says "Beautiful proposals in minutes. Check what your clients will get"
linking to a live example of web based proposal. Again, really appreciate your
feedback.

------
mapster
Very good looking product. My question is more business related: What is the
benefit to the user of having in online (versus desktop app) and paying
monthly (versus one time purchase)?

~~~
codingstaff
Thanks a lot for checking out Quote Roller. Here are some benefits: 1) Team
work on a proposal 2) Ability to track client's activity 3) Ability to
interact with a client 4) (in new release) Clients can sign proposal online 5)
(in new release) integrations with popular tools [freshbooks, SalesForce,
HighRise] 6) (in new release) mobile version

... and just in general... software is going to loose to saas. It is just more
convenient to use web based apps.

~~~
mapster
OK, that's great, thanks. If those points are pitched on the landing page all
the better to convert customers I am sure.

------
codingstaff
Apowell, Awesome thought, thank you soo much. We tried to minimize quantity of
team members and other items in plans so that we have capacity to add them up
after application release. Right now all plans are free and there is no
limitation on features. I've already added a task to create one more banner
that says "Beautiful proposals in minutes. Check what your clients will get"
linking to a live example of web based proposal. Again, really appreciate your
feedback.

------
notahacker
The key value is going to be hooking it up to CRM systems like Salesforce to
automate filling in the address, rates etc. across both systems. My old
employer had a horrendously kludgy Active X control that generated MS Word
forms from Salesforce fields. Using their API and a web-based service, I would
imagine you can do a lot better than that.

~~~
codingstaff
Thanks a lot for your feedback, we are working on it. SalesForce integration
is coming in April-May. First CRM we decided to connect with is HighRise.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://www.quoteroller.com>

------
ActVen
Congrats on the launch. I have used a service called Proposable before which
seems to offer some similar capabilities. The analytics and tracking of the
proposal reader is something that was very valuable to me as a B2B marketer.

~~~
codingstaff
danke! We plan to implement more comprehensive analytics by the end of July.

------
revorad
Add something descriptive to the headline or at least your app's name, or why
would people click on it? This is not the best time to post either, so maybe
you should try in about 5-6 hours.

~~~
codingstaff
Thanks for advise, next post will be much more descriptive

------
maxbrown
Typo on the Tour page - "Start with a pre-maid proposal template" should be
made, not maid

~~~
codingstaff
Thanks a lot, Max. Scheduled for update.

------
codingstaff
Thank you for suggestions, I'll be more descriptive next time.

